#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-11
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
<sahli_> w 3alaykom essalem
<sahli_ali> si Tracker_DPP
<Tracker_DPP> comment ça va sahli_ali ?
<sahli_ali> el hamdoulla 3la kolli 7el
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ahla crack3r
<Neo31> winhom les ubuntistes et les geeks? en vacance ou koi?
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> ahla Neo31 crack3r machour
<Neo31> 7awwel! tiichtt...
<elacheche_anis> chbik ta9li fil 7out Neo31 ??? :p xD
<Neo31> talla el 7out yetsmat
<Neo31> fel 9ayla yet9la
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-12
<TrackerDPP> salam tout le monde
<Fanen> salem
<Neo31> hi
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va?
<Neo31> we et toi
<Fanen> Neo31,  il fait chaud dans le chan 7el le climatiseur
<Neo31> t ou?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> kifech 3raft manich 7alil clim?
<Fanen> dans la liste des user ya pas un qui s'appelle clim
<Neo31> men Neo31 ila TrackerDPP.. 7addid maw9i3ak.. ticht..
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok Fanen
<TrackerDPP> ça fait un bye
<Neo31> ?
 * Fanen dans une salle où il ya 10 machine qui rame et un clim qui fait que de bruit 
<Neo31> je boss dans une salle avec 6 PC et 4 personnes mais un clim ki fait rien :p
<Neo31> msallakha 3lik fel bruit ;)
<Neo31> TrackerDPP rawa7t en tunisie wala mizilt?
<TrackerDPP> non en Côte d'Ivoire
<Neo31> pk
<Neo31> bon le clim il fait qq chose kan mm, il fait de la musique avec du jeux de lumiere (il fait "tiiit" kan on le demarre ou arete, et il affiche 17 c tout)
<Fanen> wééé  le  technicien clim débarque   ;D wé
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> mabrouk
<Neo31> moi je go :) see ya soon
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-13
<Neo31> ahla fellag
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||/ Reunion physique Ubuntu-TN 11.07 (16 Juillet 2011) : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventReunionPhysique11.07
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> ping crack3r fellag sarhan : check mailing list
 * Neo31 brb
<Neo31> back
<sabri_icone> Salut
<sabri_icone> a ts
<sabri_icone> sarhan:
<Neo31> ahla sabri
<Neo31> aya hawka sarhan, tfehmou rak7ou jawkom :) si vous avez besoin d'aide de renseginement wala ay 7aja chwi la
<sabri_icone> salut
<sabri_icone> ya sarhan
<Neo31> sabri confirme sur la page wiki stp (voir mailing liste et description du chan)
<sarhan> ahla sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> je prèfère confirmer vendredi Soir Neo
<sarhan> ya sabri_icone finek?
<sabri_icone> Sarhane , tu peut me donner ton num de tel ?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, howa bidou
<Neo31> fi galbou
<sabri_icone> tu part a Sousse cé ça ?
<Neo31> fi galb ess5ana :p
<sarhan> ama eltalifoun mahlouk
<sarhan> taw yetgad ghodwa
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh
<sabri_icone> misslech
<sarhan> nemchi ensal7ou
<sabri_icone> d'acc
<Neo31> sarhan tu vien par train non?
<sabri_icone> mela nekelemak demain
<sarhan> Neo31, wi
<sarhan> sabri_icone, wi
<Neo31> et toi sabri ?
<sabri_icone> enti zeda ye5i teberbesh fi kol chay
<sabri_icone> :p
<sarhan> behi sabri_icone mechi sousse?
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> je veut valider avec toi Sarhane
<sabri_icone> pour qu'on aille ensemble ;)
<Neo31> sarhan chkoune jey m3ak aussi
<Neo31> verifier la page wiki, possible un membre offre des place avec lui 3al voiture
<sarhan> sabri_icone, tji m3ana train?
<Neo31> sarhan chkoune 9olt jey m3ak par train? hhh, hawka lemou b3adhkoum w reserviw wagon hhh
<sabri_icone> ah, oui bien sur !
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<Neo31> ahla nizarus :)
<sarhan> ahla nizarus
<sarhan> Neo31, eli jeyn taw y7otou esmhom fel wiki
<sarhan> taw tal9ahom ketbin train :D
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> nizarus got the update?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Neo31, which update ?
<sarhan> Neo31, 9otlek la3bed léhin tawa :D
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> belahi question!
<sabri_icone> ye5i eventlog mesh yetsajelo fi evelog.log ? ou /var/logs/messages ?
<sabri_icone> !
<nizarus> great Neo31 c'est confirmé la réunion physique
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> rached a confirmer une salle a l'issats
<Neo31> mais il est pas sur a propos de la climatisation
<Neo31> hhh we sarhan , t'as raison
<Neo31> nizarus any comment?
<Neo31> c bon la page wiki le new thread sur ML ?
<Neo31> g fait update du topic de ce chan et sur le group fb aussi
<Neo31> che pa sabri_icone , google it
<sabri_icone> i search about that, it gives /var/logs/messages
<sabri_icone> for oldsyslog and /var/logs/rsyslog for recent log
<sabri_icone> but for event log , we need to install evenlog library
<nizarus> Neo31, je check all et je re
<Neo31> tyt nizarus :)
<sabri_icone> bonne nuit a ts
<sabri_icone> on se revoit 2m1 ici inchallah pour confirmer le départ de samedi matin !
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ok si mon telephone n'est pas réparé on se revoit ici
<sabri_icone> inchallah :) slm alikm
<Neo31> bn sab
<Neo31> sabri
<Neo31> oups
<nizarus> page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events ok
<Neo31> good :)
<nizarus> pourquoi tu n'a pas créer un event fecebook  ?
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> che pas
<Neo31> g fait ca la3chia
<Neo31> je met le lien de la page wiki sur facebook ou pas ?
<nizarus> je m'occupe de ça
<SlimTN> fellag: winek fel geeks-tn ?
<SlimTN> wa3 all :)
<SlimTN> Neo31: aussi ya 5ayen :p
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> koi ?
<Neo31> chwi partout moi
<Neo31> et manich 5ayen
<Neo31> chwi avec Ubuntu-TN avant geeks-tn SlimTN
<Neo31> ok nizarus :)
<Neo31> nizarus pour le president de la reunion physique, on fait online ou on fait sur place. kes tu pense?
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=179987392064215&view=wall
<nizarus> Neo31, le président c'est pas important
<nizarus> le plus important c'est l'ordre de jour
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> g deja ecrit qq objectifs
<Neo31> y a mohamed aussi
<Neo31> ahla subr00t
<subr00t> salut Neo3*&
<subr00t> :)
<subr00t> Neo31
<subr00t> dsl
<subr00t> cv Neo31?
<subr00t> nizarus, à props du concourt de logiciel libre, on peut participer avec des projet Rails?
<Neo31> we sa va 7amdoulah
<nizarus> subr00t, si c'est en relation avec la thématique du concours et si c'est un projet libre je pense que oui
<SlimTN> re
<subr00t> nizarus, bien sure que ça va etre libre :) mais g pas compris le theme :p dsl c koi encore?
<SlimTN> 7a8a lé gars
<SlimTN> berasmi 5ayva fi sousse ?
<SlimTN> dziri 5atfoumou martou walla chniya ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> mnine jibtha le7keya SlimTN ? iche3a je pense
<Neo31> ma hbatich el soussa elyouma mais ma sma3t chay donc 5/5 normalement
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> ah dziri 5atfoulou martou?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mella 7keya jeyebha. je c pa walah SlimTN
<Neo31> may be
<Neo31> sma3t fi tunis 5aydha zeda, 3amlou 3arka fel 7ay eloutani :p hhh
<SlimTN> lool Neo31
<SlimTN> sé juste ye7kiw 9odémi 9alou dziri mezél ki 3ares jé ltunis 5atfoulou martou é jaych w polic méklin edenia gadi ylawjou é ma7abouch y5aliw la7kéya to5rej !
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> idk SlimTN, I cannot confirm
<sarhan> ahla tunisiano
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla tlm :)
<sarhan> Neo31,
<sarhan> t'as pu aider la personne du groupe facebook?
<sarhan> j'ai presque rien compris :/
<Neo31> idem sarhan
<Neo31> j'attend son message ama si g bien compri
<sarhan> 9otlou yji irc majech :/
<sarhan> j'ai juste compris qu'il a upgrade de 10.10 à 11.04
<sarhan> et qu'il a un prb
<Neo31> il block fi chtar les etape elli fel lien kil a psoter
<Neo31> puis il pe pad demarrer
<Neo31> lezim yfassar a kelle etape du demarrage ca bloque
<Neo31> en tt K l'installation de w7 ca complike encore les choses, il doit reinstaller grub sur le mbr en plus
<Neo31> :/
<sarhan> si il vien en irc ca sera plu simple à lui expliquer
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-14
<Neo31> bonne nuit tlm
<Splinky> Salem
<Splinky> Allllllllllllo
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Splinky> .
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl Splinky
<Neo31> g t o tel
<Neo31> alors
<Splinky> Slm
<Neo31> c koi le probleme exactement Splinky ?
<Splinky> eni conécté fi site
<Neo31> tu peut faire log in sur la page wiki ou pas ?
<Splinky> amma manijimchi najouti ro7i
<Neo31> ok
<Splinky> wé
<Splinky> sayer
<Neo31> tajouti rou7ik wine fel groupe ubuntu-tn sur le lauchpad ?
<Splinky> ey sayer
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> behi, donc si tu peut te logger sur la page wiki tu doit pouvoir utiliser le bouton edit
<Splinky> i have this problem :Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators.
<Splinky> so i need a confirmation
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon je pense ke c soit nizarus soit Zied Aalaya qui peuvent confirmer ceci
<Neo31> reverifie le soir
<Neo31> je les notifient des ke je les voit online
<Splinky> ok
<Splinky> Thanks
<Splinky> ^^
<Neo31> no problem
<sarhan> salut bemawi crack3r et man
<sarhan> machour_,
<ahmedmeftah> hi
<fellag> salut ahmedmeftah
<fellag> ahmedmeftah, t'es chez quel FAI stp ?
<ahmedmeftah> je suis un animateur en ajst
<ahmedmeftah> et je suis libre
<fellag> ahmedmeftah, je pige pas O_o ?
<fellag> je t'ai demandé quel était ton fournisseur d'accé a internet ?
<ahmedmeftah> looooooooooool
<ahmedmeftah> planet$
<fellag> ah d'accord :)
<fellag> désolé :/ je cherche des topnet u_u
<fellag> merci quand mm :)
<ahmedmeftah> pour quoi faire
<ahmedmeftah> ?????????,
<fellag> pour savoir si y a des coupures chez eux ou pas
<ahmedmeftah> ahhhhhhhh
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus ki confirme les membres sur le groupe launchpad ?
<nizarus> Neo31, personne pas de confirmation
<nizarus> le groupe est open :)
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> Splinky a essayer de joindre le groupe la3chia
<Neo31> <Splinky> i have this problem :Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators.
<Neo31> il veut modifier la page wiki pour ajouter son nom
<nizarus> il a demander à rejoindre quel groupe ?
<Neo31> no idea
<Neo31> g pas verifier
<Neo31> il doit demander de joindre le group elli mawjoud 3al page wiki
<Neo31> comment nous joindre
<nizarus> c'est ce groupe https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-users
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> jib fidik hakil ta7foune samedi xD
<elacheche_anis> salut Neo31
<elacheche_anis> ta7foune fi nébil samedi.. :D
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> hum ok
<Neo31> chya3mal fi nebil
<elacheche_anis> 3andou mlék hhhhh.. éni ménich méchi
<elacheche_anis> éch injib m3éya samedi :D ka3ba apla béhya?? :p :D
<elacheche_anis> salam wissem
<wissem> ahla elacheche_anis  :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va ?
<wissem> la forme
<wissem> et toi elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> salut wissem
<Neo31> je c pas anis
<Neo31> jib elli tjib
<wissem> hello ^^
<elacheche_anis> hmd wissem :D
<elacheche_anis> aya Neo31 wissem bn :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-15
<Neo31> bn elacheche_anis
<sarhan> salut bemawi fellag machour_ et Neo31
<fellag> salut sarhan
<sarhan> fellag, comme d'hab t'es connecté -.-
<fellag> xDD
<sarhan> fellag, tu viens demain?
<Neo31> ahla sabri_icone
<ilbreebchi> salut
<Neo31> ahla b ilbreebchi
<Neo31> ya une nouvelle episode Tunis2050 ;) avec Slim el barbech
<Neo31> :p
<ilbreebchi> je ne suis pas sur de très bien comprendre ce qu'il en est XD
<Neo31> ok let's get to it
<Neo31> haw bach n9olik step by step ce ke je fait pr me connecter
<Neo31> je va sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ilbreebchi> ok,  je doit d'abord ajouter un detail
<Neo31> login dans la banniere
<Neo31> vasy
<ilbreebchi> je me connecte très bien à launchpad
<Neo31> je click un bouton login
<ilbreebchi> mais pas à la wiki page
<Neo31> puis un bouton continue
<Neo31> oups, puis c tout :p
<ilbreebchi> oui
<ilbreebchi> normalmet ainsi t'est en openid non?
<Neo31> dab il m'affiche mon compte avec un bouton "yes, blablabla"
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> avec mon compte launchpad
<Neo31> ca marche pas de mm pr toi ?
<ilbreebchi> non
<ilbreebchi> il m'afiche de meme que toi quelque une de mes donnés
<Neo31> tu peut indiquer les etapes et a kelle etape est le probleme?
<ilbreebchi> puis
<ilbreebchi> il me connecte en open id
<ilbreebchi> la7dha j'upload l'imprime ecran
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca sera mieux
<ilbreebchi> just aprs "yes"
<ilbreebchi> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/zepzlsqczmc.png/
<sabri_icone> ahla tt le monde
<ilbreebchi> salut
<Neo31> c bon t connecte
<Neo31> tu doit avoir un bouton edit
<Neo31> pe etre ke c different en francais
<Neo31> essaye de voir "autres options"
<Neo31> sabri_icone y a 2 places en voiture avec MBB
<Neo31> ilbreebchi t'as trouver ?
<ilbreebchi> desolé pour la rupt
<ilbreebchi> re
<sabri_icone> MBB ?
<sabri_icone> j'ai appelé Sarhane
<sabri_icone> il m'a dit a 6h a la gare :(
<sabri_icone> ma3neha we7ed meyor9odesh elila
<ilbreebchi> x)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> alors ?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ma3neha or9od bekri
<ilbreebchi> alors
<ilbreebchi> mmm
<ilbreebchi> vu que je suis le seul illi 3andou un provlème
<Neo31> la7dha brabbi
<Neo31> haw jeyek
<ilbreebchi> niveau la connexion
<ilbreebchi> est ce que w7id minkom peut m'ajouter à l'evenement
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> bekri
<sabri_icone> je termine a 23h
<Neo31> ok ilbreebchi
<Neo31> je fait
<sabri_icone> mon équipe veut faire un match de foot
<sabri_icone> donc je rentre a 1h du matin
<Neo31> ecrit moi les details et j'ajoute les 2 lignes
<sabri_icone> et bien sur mansalli
<sabri_icone> et net3acha
<sabri_icone> hhh
 * Neo31 got some distraction
<sabri_icone> j'attend jusqu'a 5h mieux
<Neo31> non tji deye5
<Neo31> or9od bekri
<ilbreebchi> euuh, alors nji mithinni demain nchalla ? xD
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> no problem
<Neo31> mar7ba bik
<Neo31> a3tini les 2 lignes ke je doit ajouter
<ilbreebchi> manittarrdch pour ma première participation xD
<ilbreebchi> ok
<ilbreebchi> demande
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> mar7ba bik behichi
<ilbreebchi> je viens de sousse
<ilbreebchi> jawhra
<Neo31> behi
<ilbreebchi> et mon nom c'est Mahmoud kraiem
<Neo31> atten
<sabri_icone> netcharefo
<sabri_icone> ya weldi ena zeda kifek rani konet jdid
<sabri_icone> w mazelet jdid
<ilbreebchi> oubik akthar :D
<sabri_icone> mefema ken Nizar Gdim :p
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<sabri_icone> eb kolena sghar w netbe3o fi el moudir mte3ena
<sabri_icone> :D
<ilbreebchi> èni j'utilise ubuntu (et un tat d'autre distrib) depuis deja 2 ans
<sabri_icone> cool
<sabri_icone> comme
<ilbreebchi> mais j'ai jamis osé participer x)
<ilbreebchi> ^^
<Neo31> je t envoyer 2 lignes en PV
<Neo31> modifihom
<Neo31> et utilise ton vrai nom
<sabri_icone> ti 3aadi
<sabri_icone> les réunions et les event et les docs et les wiki, etc ..
<sabri_icone> sont fait pour avoir plus de monde dans la communauté et donné plus d'accés a ts le monde
<sabri_icone> donc ne soit pas timide et avance ;)
<sabri_icone> surtt tant que tu as le temps
<sabri_icone> aha Neo ech bik te7ki fel PV ya dalloul
<sabri_icone> la la cé interndit :XD
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> fi ubuntu fema ken el public
<sabri_icone> :D
<Neo31> ilbreebchi check pv please
<ilbreebchi> it's snet
<ilbreebchi> sent*
<Neo31> not yet
<ilbreebchi> euuh
<ilbreebchi> t sure
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> je fait qq corrections
<Neo31> y a pas mal de lien inactif
<ilbreebchi> mmm
<sabri_icone> eya Neo mela ech kouno MBB, e3tini son tel
<sabri_icone> yetle3echi howa zeda machi a 5h :p
<sabri_icone> ema ta3ref meilleur solution train
<sabri_icone> surtt avec les grève
<Neo31> check mailing list et wiki sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> oui oui
<sabri_icone> tewa mela besh tedheyfouna demain :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> pas de sponsor
<Neo31> bach ndhayfou rwe7na
<Neo31> jib fidik 7aja
<sabri_icone> okizzz
<sabri_icone> ech te7ab 9loub ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> elli famma mabrouk
<Neo31> 7atta ka3bet 7alwa
<Neo31> :p
<sabri_icone> ghodwa réunion w mafema 7ad eya
<sabri_icone> winkom 3ada
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sabri_icone> salut !
<sabri_icone> eya ech fema jdid dct
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus hawka 7atit un petit plan
<Neo31> 3al wiki
<Neo31> ch9awlik ?
<Neo31> hawka wa7id rakka7 el google calendar
<sabri_icone> ya3mel allah dalil
<sabri_icone> tea
<sabri_icone> nizarus:  besh tefra7 bina 2m1
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> Neo31, il où le plan ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, nifr7ou bi b3adhna el koll :p
<sabri_icone> :)
<Neo31> nizarus 3al page wiki
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventReunionPhysique11.07
<nizarus> ah i see, sorry :/
<Neo31> hhh sabri_icone moussir ?
<Neo31> jib m3ak bonbonet taw nafr7ou bik bi chwaya 9libet :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> np rroblem nizarus
<sabri_icone> d'accooord mechat me3ak
<sabri_icone> etewa njib fleyo besh nochrobo barcha ma
<nizarus> ok great Neo31
<Neo31> taw n7awil njib gazouza :)
<sabri_icone> ema aprés nehezo me7arma 7amra w nehbto na3mlo tebe7ira
<Neo31> good nizarus :)
<sabri_icone> w nektebo ubuntu sur la plage :p
<Neo31> y aura 4 ex-MC inchalah :)
<Neo31> loool
<sabri_icone> ena mansajel 3al ken manji deja
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> etwa ken fema connection nsajel sur place
<Neo31> ?
<sabri_icone> eya zeda lezemeni we7ed ye3aweneni fi unity
<sabri_icone> el Asus mte3i 9ali la mnich feham chay
<sabri_icone> apparement fema prb 3al GTX260M
<Neo31> busy
<sabri_icone> hh
<nizarus> Neo31, essaye d'arriver un peut tôt demain
<nizarus> moi et rached on essayera aussi d'arriver tôt
<Neo31> a kel heure
<Neo31> 8:20
<Neo31> ?
<nizarus> oui entre 8h15 et 8h30
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> on doit préparer la salle
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> rached n'a pas pu passer pour le faire aujourdhui
<nizarus> ping Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi machour_ Neo31 nizarus
<Goldenscorp> pong nizarus
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, demain 7h45 à monastir
<Neo31> Goldenscorp ba7dheya
<Goldenscorp> non ni tawa i7da neo 32 fi hammam sousse
<nizarus> ah ok :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-16
<elacheche_anis> ping Goldenscorp .. salut tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, sorry gmail se plante
<Chuck_> salem
<elacheche_anis> salam @ all :D
<Chuck_> Anisss
<Chuck_> :D
<elacheche_anis> yep
<oix> plop
<elacheche_anis> hey oix
<slimTN> re , lu all
<Neo31> ahla slimTN
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> t ou slimTN ?
<slimTN> ma soeur en train de romplir la fiche
<slimTN> elle me casse les couille déjà :s
<Neo31> ahla crack3r
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> Ô ma3moura
<slimTN> fi 9ahwet
<slimTN> (check mon 4sq ;) )
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> ok
<slimTN> je re (ou po)
<Neo31> ok slim
<Chuck_> Goldenscorp, ahla :D
<Neo31> hi Chuck_
<Goldenscorp> ahla Chuck_
<Chuck_> ahla
<Goldenscorp> ca va
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Chuck_> ça va all?
<Chuck_> 7md
<Neo31> je poste le pv chwaya o5ra
<Neo31> t'as preparer koi pour demain ?
<Chuck_> ok
<Chuck_> kima 7kina lyoum Neo31
<Chuck_> =)
<Neo31> recap?
<Chuck_> bon el assoc
<Neo31> we
<Chuck_> wel moyen a beneficier les instituts de dév surtout
<Neo31> we c le mm point preske
<Chuck_> u-TN Summer code :P
<Neo31> c le mm point
<Chuck_> =)
<Chuck_> et toi
<Chuck_> exactement?
<Neo31> karma j'm bien (mais ca sera complike et ca predra bcp de temps et efforts a implementer) mais ca vaut le cout
<Chuck_> Ok
<Chuck_> et a propos el assoc
<Chuck_> ?
<Neo31> coordinateur : juste etre a jour et coordonner les effort de la communaute pas plus et pas obligatoirement faire les taches soit mm (koll marra we7id)
<Neo31> we we, t'as deja dit asso
<Neo31> pas la peine de repeter
<Chuck_> ué
<Chuck_> dac mela
<Neo31> les membres qui etes actifs mais qui reste en hybernation pendant une duree bien specifique deviennet des membres normal et nauront plus le droit a vauter
<Neo31> c pas un privilege a vie
<Neo31> (c mon point de vus)
<Chuck_> ça pause des quest au niveau de la durée
<Neo31> les details on deal avec apres
<Neo31> mais juste l'idee mnt
<Chuck_> taw ne7kiw ghodwa déja ;)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> haya je verif le PV et je le poste
<Chuck_> Ok
<Neo31> j'espere demain ya7dhrou au moins 7 de 9 membres qui se sont engages :)
<Chuck_> nchallah
<Neo31> ghodwa elli ma yjich yji 3ala barra
<Neo31> walla yekil leklatt
<Chuck_> LoL
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> Chuck_
<Neo31> 3andik azerty?
<Chuck_> ué
<Goldenscorp> à
<Neo31> iktib a accent grave
<Neo31> merci Goldenscorp
<Neo31> lol, le qwerty :p
<Chuck_> è
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Chuck_> à
<Chuck_> é
<Neo31> je fait copier coller
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> thx
<Chuck_> LoL
<Chuck_> hawma el kol
<Chuck_> maw a3mil correction automatique
<Neo31> we mais correction automatique ne correcte pas le a
<Neo31> 5ater
<Chuck_> ah ué
<Chuck_> :D
<Neo31> Neo31 il a xchat
<Neo31> mais Neo31 se connecte à ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> bref a et à les 2 s7a7
<Neo31> mais selon le contexte
<Chuck_> c vrai
<Neo31> l'ortographe s7i7
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> saye preske
<Neo31> je verif les photos ke g pris, si g oublier qq chose :)
<Neo31> saye done
<Chuck_> a propos 7kina 3al buzz média
<Neo31> buzz ok
<Chuck_> w kifeh bech no93bou lel grand public
<Neo31> kan on aura qq chose d'actif
<Chuck_> ué Event
<Neo31> tawa on a ke des paroles
<Neo31> on a pas encore passer a l'action
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> pr les events
<Chuck_> =)
<Neo31> ca viendra ca
<Chuck_> si on vise les grand pub! et les média
<Chuck_> on BOUGE quoi
<Chuck_> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-17
<Neo31> c pas ca ki va nous faire bouger
<Neo31> si on bouge pas et on vise les media ca sera une kata
<Neo31> on doit deja etre actif pour faire cela
<Chuck_> ué LoL
<Neo31> actif + qualite
<Neo31> sinon ca sera la kata
<Chuck_> =))
<Chuck_> win wsolt Neo31
<Chuck_> ?
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> sent
<Chuck_> Oke
<Neo31> check ML
<Chuck_> Oke
<Neo31> did u got it Chuck_ ?
<Chuck_> No
<Neo31> oups, I used the wrong email to send it
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> check now Chuck_
<Chuck_> Oke
<Neo31> it may take a minute or two
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<wissem> ahla Neo31
<wissem> salut tout le monde
<Chuck_> salut wissem
<Neo31> sa va wissem ?
<Goldenscorp> bsr wissem
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<wissem> hamdollah ça va
<wissem> et vous?
<Neo31> ca roule :)
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Chuck_> hmd
<Chuck_> Neo31, Goldenscorp, hawka ghodwa a 18h !!
<Chuck_> bonne nuit a tous
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bn
<Goldenscorp> ok Chuck_
<Goldenscorp> bn ChanServ
<Chuck_> bn
<Goldenscorp> b:p
<sarhan> salut bemawi denis13 machour_ rednaks
<rednaks> bonjour
<sarhan> ah salut alex :D
<sarhan> c bon rawa7at ou r9adt? :p
<rednaks> mdr oué r9at 12h
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> salut sarhan
<sarhan> il fait beau à marseille denis13 ?
<rednaks> salut denis13
<denis13> oui
<denis13> enfin normale
<denis13> il fait bon
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp :)
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi denis13 machour_ rednaks sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<denis13> ce salon est bien vide
<sarhan> denis13: c'est toujours le cas :/
<Goldenscorp> maouch dima sarhan
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: ti yet3aba ken ki fama event irc walla réunion
<Goldenscorp> hi oui
<Goldenscorp> hi oui:
<Goldenscorp> :/
<denis13> j'ai un bug
<denis13> avec ubuntu
<sarhan> denis13: va y parle :)
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<Neo31> ahla denis13
<denis13> j'ai un probleme avec mon wifi
<sarhan> denis13: c'est quoi exactement le probléme? il faut être plus détaillé
<denis13> d'un seul coup j'ai plus de connexion
<denis13> mais dans le gestionnaire je suis toujours conencté
<denis13> je suis obligé d'alelr dans le gestionnaire et de deco
<denis13> et reco
<Neo31> kan tu reco ca marche ?
<Neo31> denis13
<denis13> oui
<Neo31> qu'est ce qui te fait croire que le probleme est aavec la carte wifi et pas la distance de ton PC au point d'acces wifi ou du point d'acces lui meme?
<denis13> parce que j'ai une atheros
<Neo31> essaye de te raprocher du point d'acces et voir si ca reproduit encore
<denis13> et qu'alvec le 2.6.38
<denis13> sa bugue
<sarhan> le 2.6.38 a beaucoup de prb
<denis13> oui
<denis13> surtout avec les atheros
<denis13> 922x
<denis13> j'ai desactivé l'encodage materiel
<denis13> je crois
<denis13> pour que sa deconnecte plus autant
<denis13> car il y a un bug a ce niveau
<Goldenscorp> @+ tlm
<Neo31> no idea
<Neo31> bye go
<rednaks> denis13 change de channel
<rednaks> met le channel 11
<denis13> le channel 11 c celui de base
<denis13> je suis sur le 7
<rednaks> de base ? cad ?
<denis13> le channel 11 est déconseillé normalement
<rednaks> :D alors choisis le :p
<rednaks> sinon essaye le 6
<rednaks> ( que je ne conseille pas trop)
<denis13> je vais essayer le 11
<denis13> re
<rednaks> re
<rednaks> j'espère que ça tiendra cette fois ci
<denis13> oui rednaks
<denis13> j'espere
<denis13> j'ai vraiment envie de rester sous ubuntu
<sarhan> essaye de signaler le bug
<sarhan> sur launchpad
<denis13> c connu en fait
<denis13> le probleme est toujours présent
<Fanen> bonjour
<Neo31> bjr Fanen
<Fanen> alors Neo31 ça bouge dans la loco je pense  je vient de lire le PV  bon continuation et brovo pour vous
<Fanen> -à + a ^^
<Neo31> ?
<Fanen> faut de frape
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> j'espere ke ca marche bien cette fois ci
<Chuck_> Salem
<Neo31> hi ChanServ
<Neo31> Chuck_
<Chuck_> Hi Neo31
<Chuck_> Hi crack3r
<Neo31> hi crack3r
<Neo31> ssup man?
<crack3r> Hi Chuck_, Neo31, *
<elacheche_anis> salam Chuck86, denis13, Fanen, machour_ and Neo31
<Chuck86> salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va ?
<Chuck86> hawka kima tfehemna a 18h :D
<elacheche_anis> bien sûr :D hana ka3dine hni hatta yji il wa9t :p :D
<Chuck86> bon nemchi lel 9ahwa w nprofiti 9baL ma yji el wa9t :D
<elacheche_anis> 9ayla 3lijk :S
<Chuck86> kollou yhoun 3la 9hiwa
<elacheche_anis> you're right :D
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Chuck86> elacheche_anis, haw ktebt article 3al réunion
<Neo31> link
<Chuck86> npubli wella fok 3liya :S
<elacheche_anis> winou XD Chuck86
<Neo31> Chuck86 try this command on irc
<elacheche_anis> ??
<Neo31>  /nick shuck
<elacheche_anis> publie le
<Neo31> or
<Neo31>  /nick shuck_
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, l'ordre de jour de la réunion hadhir?
<chuck86> :D
<chuck86> win mché chuck_?
<Neo31> change le 1er C par S
<chuck86> Oke
<Neo31> ca sera plus cool
<Neo31> et en plus je ferai plus de confusion avec ChanServ
<Neo31> :p
<Shuck86> voila
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> cool
<Shuck86> ça va taw?
<Neo31> hhh, 3ala ra7tik rahou t7ibb traja3 chuck vasy, it is just an opinion not a demand
<Shuck86> :D njarrab fel commande :p
<Neo31> k
<Neo31> link?
<Chuck_666> Nihahaha
<Chuck_666> haw link
<Chuck_666> http://khalifa-chokri.com/blog/reunion-physique-11-07-ubuntu-tn-a-sousse/
<Chuck_666> :S
<Chuck_666> ken femma a5ta2 ab3athli 3al PM
<Chuck_666> han nemchi n9ahwej ;)
<Chuck_> So?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> i will
<Neo31> contact u if i notice anything wrong
<sarhan> salut tout le monde bemawi Chuck_ denis13 elacheche_anis Fanen machour_ Neo31 et rednaks
<Neo31> I will write a little article too
<Neo31> may be tonight or tomorrow
<Chuck_> salut
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: about what?
<Chuck_> Ok Neo31
<Chuck_> déja taw nchoufou el Réunion mte3 lyoum zeda
<Chuck_> ;)
<Chuck_> tous sera noté
<Neo31> a l'issat sousse pas dans l'issat sousse
<Neo31> non ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> koi sarhan ?
<Chuck_> euh...
<Neo31> abt the reunion sarhan
<sarhan> neo ca: <Neo31> I will write a little article too
<sarhan> why not
<sarhan> je ferai de même
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: 3andek les photos?
<Neo31> un membre limite Chuck_ ?
<Neo31> 3and nizarus
<sarhan> et la video de 4 Go ? :D
<Neo31> je prend les photos et vids men 3and rached demain
<Neo31> hh, we 3andi
<Chuck_> Neo31, el limite maw elli 7at esmou jé!
<Chuck_> heka chno9sed
<Chuck_> ;)
<sarhan> whois Chuck_ ?
<Neo31> je recopile cinelerra et je fait un petit montage next days
<Neo31> membre limite ?
<Neo31> mou3a9 ou koi ?
<Neo31> chokri sarhan
<Chuck_> limité
<Chuck_> ah 9olli ma 3andekch el é :p
<Neo31> elli ken bach yadhrab slim w battal
<Neo31> hhh
<Chuck_> LoooL
<Neo31> qwerty and proud Chuck_
<Chuck_> elli teghram bel Nikon D80
<Chuck_> <3
<sarhan> Neo31: ah 3ratou :D
<Chuck_> :D
<Neo31> ne met pas membre limite Chuck_
<Neo31> badalha
<Chuck_> Oke
<Neo31> nombre ou membre?
<Neo31> et le nombre c t pas mal pr mettre limite
<sarhan> Neo31: yo9sed nombre je pense
<Neo31> on ete 16 personnes
<Neo31> we sarhan
<Neo31> http://khalifa-chokri.com/blog/reunion-physique-11-07-ubuntu-tn-a-sousse/
<Neo31> son statu juridique Chuck_
<Chuck_> sur ?
<Chuck_> mouch bel S ?
<Neo31> tout est bien passe normalE ?
<Neo31> normal
<Neo31> et g pas aimer la phrase
<Neo31> son statut juridique
<Chuck_> Euuuh !!
<Neo31> rakkaz 3ala SON et pa CA
<Chuck_> hmmm
<Chuck_> Oke
<sarhan> points proposés
<Chuck_> asma3
<sarhan> sur le mailing list
<sarhan> était
<Chuck_> aya copi collé le post, salla7 w ab3ath :D
<Chuck_> han nemchi n9ahwej
<Chuck_> LooL
<Neo31> barra zammar
<sarhan> kk
<Neo31> heni nsala7lik
<sarhan> taw na3melha ena :D
<Chuck_> ok Neo31 sarhan :D
<sarhan> dinar light ya Chuck_
<Chuck_> Oke
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<Chuck_> :D maksbi dannous
<Chuck_> LoooL
<sarhan> haya dinar dinar leya ou Neo31
<Chuck_> heyL
<Chuck_> mouch lezem n9ahwej
<Chuck_> xD
<Neo31> hhh
<Chuck_> Post ketbou 4h su mat
<Chuck_> :p
<Chuck_> bech nethred fi 5 D
<Neo31> A propos DE la selection
<Neo31> a avec accent
<Neo31> selection je pense accent sur les 2 E
<sarhan> ya Neo31 elzemna na3mloulou google doc
<Neo31> pk faire sarhan ?
<sarhan> bech ensal7ou l'article :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> 7atta tjini dinar light :p
<Neo31> g fait ca ballouchi
<Neo31> ki tjini dinar light taw na3mal google doc w nzid nsala7lou 7ajet o5ra
<Chuck_> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cFE8Gz4olkcDWQOru_Ipm4v9tUpdorRarGBZjfHQe_c/edit?hl=en_US
<Chuck_> :D
<Neo31> tag : Ubuntu, Ubuntu-TN, Tunisia, reunion, physique, 11.07...
<Neo31> hhh
<Chuck_> ;)
 * Neo31 brb
<Chuck_> ya7 fsa3
<Chuck_> :'(
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, ch9olt
<Chuck_> :P
<elacheche_anis> sorry Chuck_ mékontich na9ra fil discussion XD.. 3léch ta7kiw :p
<Chuck_> sarhan, 9ollou eni fase3 désolé elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> :)
<elacheche_anis> éch famma sarhan ?
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: wa7louha feya :D
<Chuck_> AWAY mechi n9awej
<elacheche_anis> looool sarhan chnya??
<Chuck_> hawka mba3d
<Chuck_> ;)
<elacheche_anis> féch w7ilt sarhan
<sarhan> ti houma bech yfasrlouek la7keya trasitli ena ya elacheche_anis hedeka fech w7elet
<Chuck_> :)
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> malla bokhl dharibkom :p
<sarhan> hani away rata7t ness kol
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
<Neo31> back
<Chuck_> brb
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> wine mcha sarhan
<elacheche_anis> no idea XD
<Chuck_> Salem a *
<denis13> salem chuck
<denis13> sa va tu va bien
<Chuck_> tré bien
<Neo31> ahla Chuck_
<Chuck_> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> ahla Chuck_
<wissem> lu Chuck_
<Chuck_> ahla sarhan wissem =)
<wissem> on commence quand pour les projets?
<Neo31> lol, site u-tn avec front page sarhan hh, nice idea
<Chuck_> :D
<wissem> ya le concours de opensource.tn on doit remporter tous les prix :D
<Neo31> on commence kan il y a des volentaires pour REALISER des idees
<sarhan> wissem: suffit d'y participer et on gagnera
<sarhan> ya pas d'inscrit dans la catégorie clubs/assocs :D
<Chuck_> tout d'abors, il faut analyser l'ancien cahier de charger
<Neo31> t'as pas une bonne idee wissem ?
<Chuck_> ch9awlkom ken ne5dmou b TYPO3 ?
<Chuck_> :p
<wissem> sarhan:  faut s'organiser pour les remporter ;)
<wissem> Neo31: pas encore
<wissem> mais j'aurai quelque chose :D
<sarhan> kifeh enetelechargi frontpage ya wissem ? :D
<Chuck_> Neo31, wenou anis?
<wissem> sinon on doit apprendre à se forger à d'autre projets et contribuer: report des bug, traduction, envoie des patch, etc
<wissem> sarhan: apt-get install frontpage98 x)
<sarhan> :D
<Chuck_> xD
<sarhan> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet frontpage98 :(
<Neo31> re
<Chuck_> LoL
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ma 9awlich Chuck_
<Neo31> je suis pour Drupal s'il y a des volentaires qui peuvent faire avec
<Chuck_> chkoun Pour Drupal?
<wissem> +1  pour drupal
<Neo31> +1 wissem pour les contributions
<Chuck_> +1 Drupal
<Neo31> lool -1 pour le backpage
<Neo31> sarhan y a NVU
<sarhan> si on parlait de ca quand la réunion commencera?
<Neo31> kompozer
<sarhan> Neo31: it's a joke -.-
<Neo31> et BlueFish
<sarhan> j'utiliserai gedit or geany :D
<Neo31> sinon je prefere Kwrite
<Chuck_> att mazel bekri 3al réunion
<wissem> ça commence quand la réunion?
<Chuck_> 18h
<Neo31> we
<sarhan> wissem: 18:00 (t'es pas invité :D )
<Chuck_> za3ma tji Amel?
<Chuck_> O:)
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<sarhan> Chuck_: :D
<Chuck_> xD
<Neo31> we'll see
<Neo31> nssit ma archivitilhech les pages wiki
<Chuck_> HeyL
<sarhan> ya Neo31 elzemna en7elou mrama fel wiki
<Neo31> sarhan touche pas a l'ancien wiki
<Chuck_> touch pas a l'historik
<Neo31> il faut garder un archive, on ne va pas detruire le travail de plus de 3 ans
<Neo31> on va creer de nouvelles pages, et laisser un archive des anciennes pages
<sarhan> Neo31: je voulais dire qu'après avoir archivé les anciennes pages il faudra écrire les nouvelles
<sarhan> Neo31: ti ena deja eli proposite na3mlou archive
<Neo31> il faut ecrire les nouvelle pages avant d'archiver les autres
<Neo31> we sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> mais ma yjich n5aliweh ferigh
<Neo31> donc kan tout est pret on fait larchivage et on poste les nouvelles pages
<Chuck_> HeyL
<Neo31> ?
<Chuck_> créer des nouvelles w chen7ottou fihom?
<Chuck_> :P
<Chuck_> 5alliwha lemba3d heki
<sarhan> Chuck_: en7otou fihom tsawer el nikon :D
<Chuck_> 7atta nrakk7ou To-Do Liste
<Chuck_> <3 s7i7 hekka mchet m3ak sarhan  xD
<Neo31> mtar, j'espere ke l'electricite coupe pas
<sarhan> hh houni s5ana
<Chuck_> daherli bech y9os el dhaw
<sarhan> makomch ordinateur portable?
<sarhan> ah elcnx bel dhaw :/
<sarhan> prise du routeur
<Chuck_> ndawrouha connex GPRS
<Chuck_> :D
<Chuck_> =/
<Chuck_> Voila les blemes
<sarhan> sayé 9ass a3lih eldhaw?
<Chuck_> taw yarja3
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ca a couper
<Neo31> pff
<Chuck_> Bon Re
<Neo31> en plus barcha mtar, je pense pas amal bach tnajam temchi publinette
<Neo31> re SalahGo
<Neo31> sa va ?
<sarhan> salut SalahGo :D
<Chuck_> salut SalahGo
<Chuck_> :)
<Neo31> SalahCome
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> Neo31: ca va être bientot 18h il manque des personnes :/
<SalahGo> Salut Neo31 sarhan ChanServ
<sarhan> ChanServ xD
<SalahGo> Chuck_, * ^^'
<Neo31> we je c
<Neo31> bon chkoune famma tawa
<sarhan> ena wenti ou Chuck_
<Neo31> Neo31 sarhan Chuck_
 * SalahGo ne comptez pas cette personne
<Neo31> ilbreebchi ja
<sarhan> ilbreebchi:
<ilbreebchi> salut
<Chuck_> ilbreebchi, salut
 * SalahGo <---
<Neo31> make 5
<Neo31> jappel anis
<Chuck_> Hi5
<Neo31> elli 3andou noumrou slim yotlbou
<sarhan> Neo31: ok
<SalahGo> j'ai planté Drupal liouma... >.<
<ilbreebchi> hi5 :)
<Chuck_> SalahGo, pas grave
<Chuck_> ;)
<Neo31> lol SalahGo
<SalahGo> ne jamais mettre plus de 20 modules en même temps, même si c'est pour essayer sur un serveur qui a moins de 512Mo de RAM & 1.6Ghz de CPU
<Neo31> anis repond pas
<sarhan> rednaks: drop noumrou slim
<Neo31> je check on fb
<wissem> SalahGo: prkoi t'as windows? :p
<sarhan> #fail :(
<wissem> xD
<SalahGo> ... :/
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> salem elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, Ti wenek?
<ilbreebchi> salem elacheche _anis
<elacheche_anis> hani :p
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, Neo31 ken ylawaj 3lik
<elacheche_anis> jit fi wa9ti, non??
<elacheche_anis> oui, kont ré9id taw fazzit :D
<Chuck_> sa7iiit
<sarhan> Neo31: otleb mohamed elkharat
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> rednaks: drop noumrou slim :/
 * SalahGo réinstalle Drupal & redémarre Apache2...
<Neo31> make 4
<rednaks> att
<Neo31> manke 4
<Chuck_> AmeL win?
<sarhan> Chuck_: chouf slim 3andou noumrouha :D
<Chuck_> :(
<ilbreebchi> x)
<rednaks> je te le passe en PV
<Neo31> che pa, lezimha temchi publinet, pas sur si elle pe y aller
<SalahGo> Neo31, famma mtar ba7dhek?
<Neo31> famma chwaya mtar
<elacheche_anis> il manque slim, sadoc, amal, c'est qui le4éme XD
<SalahGo> ah ok j'ai eu ma réponse xD
<Neo31> att
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, SalahGo hni mé famméch mtar, amma ma9louba birri7 iddinya
<Neo31> voila le pv de la reunion d'hier lelli mizel ma 9rahouch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-July/010236.html
<ilbreebchi> c moi uu"
<Neo31> rak7it chwaya lemtar lenna ama mizelit msa7ba
<SalahGo> elacheche_anis, houni fi Sahloul/Khzema mtar dalloula! :D
<SalahGo> i love this weather! <3
<Neo31> mohamed karat ne9iss aussi
<elacheche_anis> sa7a lilkom SalahGo :D rabi yghithna :D
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<ilbreebchi> jawhra aussi, mtar ghzira mais taw bark khaffit
<Neo31> 6 pm pile tawa
<Chuck_> ilbreebchi, c ki?
<SalahGo> elacheche_anis, ameeen! :D
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> read dm Neo31
<Neo31> pk redemarrer apache SalahGo ?
<ilbreebchi> ilbreebchi c mahmoud
<SalahGo> psk Drual a planté
<SalahGo> Drupal*
<Neo31> chkoune 3andou noumrou mohamed?
<Chuck_> ok
<Neo31> en pv
<Neo31> svp
<sarhan> ici c'est loggé rahou :D
<Neo31> le channel est loggee pas de num ou info perso ici
<SalahGo> Aya je reste en spectateur
<Neo31> sans l'accord de son proprietaire
<Neo31> hh
<Chuck_> lol
<Neo31> SalahGo spectateur !! ghriba :p
<SalahGo> <.<
<elacheche_anis> loooool
<SalahGo> hai /away m3aha :p
<elacheche_anis> On commence quand??? XD
<SalahGo> (c'est juste pour ne pas à lire le rapport après) :p
<elacheche_anis> c'est déjà 18h03 XD
<ilbreebchi> xD
<Chuck_> alors
<Chuck_> on commence ?
<Neo31> 6:15 on commence
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Chuck_> Oke
<SalahGo> がんばってください皆さん！＾＾
<ilbreebchi> on attend pour combien de temps ?
<Neo31> mohamed kharat injoignable
<ilbreebchi> ok
<Neo31> slim 404 not found
<rednaks> SalahGo tu ne crois pas que c'est plus facile de lire le rapport après ? :D
<Neo31> ghair moubarmaj bechabaka, elli ya3raf son num il me le passe en pv
<SalahGo> rednaks, je ne veux pas rater "les effets spéciaux" de Neo31
<SalahGo> :p
<Neo31> lool SalahGo
<SalahGo> He's the "chosen one" after all :p
<sarhan> re
<SalahGo> re sarhan
<elacheche_anis> +1 SalahGo
<sarhan> désolé j'ai oublié que j'avais pas mis de batterie
<sarhan> na7it elpc mel brise hakeka
<Neo31> sarhan, mohamed kharrat injoignable, slim 404 not found (ghair moubarmaj bechabaka)
<elacheche_anis> rednaks, who are  you :p :p :p :p
<rednaks> SalahGo, mdr tkt on fera un making of après ? enfin  on va le faire ?
<Chuck_> c ki Fanen ?
<Neo31> loool
<Chuck_> =)
<Neo31> Chuck_ kifech ma ta3rafch Fanen !!
<rednaks> elacheche_anis, rednakS | Skander
<Neo31> ah
<sarhan> read dm Neo31
<Chuck_> Neo31, jsé pas
<elacheche_anis> mara7bi :D hhhhh... marra alex marra rednaks ... dakhalni fi 7it :p :p :p
<Neo31> injoignable sarhan
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> et slim ya Neo31 ?
<Chuck_> Neo31, a3mel l'appel
<Neo31> rednaks al banafssaji xD
<Neo31> 404 not found slim, ghair moubarmaj bechabaka
<Neo31> noumrou ghalit
<sarhan> rednaks: thabet fel noumrou
<sarhan> ou fini amel ya Chuck_
<rednaks> Neo31 kiféch banafssaji ? :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> purple rednaks :p
<Neo31> real name
<rednaks> attendez je vérifie le num =_=
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> il utilise pidgin :D
<Chuck_> sarhan, lezemha tji
<Neo31> ah ok sarhan
<Neo31> lol, i7sibha ma jetich
<elacheche_anis> rednaks, 7atta éni 93adit béhit chbik purple :p
<Neo31> oppa haw essamss tal3it
<Chuck_> :D
<SalahGo> NOOOO
<elacheche_anis> a33333333333333333333333... jétni kahwa min 7aythou lé adri.... chkoun y7ib :p :D
<Chuck_> Eniiiii xD
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: eb3ethha piéce jointe
<Neo31> het m3ak elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sobb chwayya 3al carte reseau taw tousilni
<rednaks> w kiféch nbadel ? :s
<Neo31> che pa rednaks j'utilise xchat
<sarhan> rednaks: esta3mel xchat
<rednaks> sarhan le num s7i7
<sarhan> rednaks: en dm
<sarhan>  /msg sarhan lenum
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, taw ab3ath chwaya :p yémiss 7échmine, illi in9ollou 3oudh 9ahwa y9olli sa7a ::p
<SalahGo> rednaks, c'est Takizawa? :o
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: man7ebech bachkoutou en7eb 9ahwa
<Neo31> Alexendre
<ilbreebchi> je viens d'envoyer un message à mohamed kharrat (gmail/g+)
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> si ta son fb aussi ilbreebchi
<rednaks> Hai SalahGo ^^'
<ilbreebchi> euuh, enfait, èni j'ai plus FB, mais ma3andich ses contact info èni bilkoll
<sarhan> ah ilbreebchi c toi le gars du groupe des geeks?
<ilbreebchi> just Googlit fel g+
<SalahGo> rednaks, Noblesse Oblige! ^^
<ilbreebchi> euh
<ilbreebchi> wé x)
<rednaks> ilbreebchi who are you ? ma3raftekch
<rednaks> SalahGo xD
<Neo31> mahmoud
<ilbreebchi> i'm the guy who were sitting right  next to you 6asb mantfakkar
<Chuck_> aya kifeh?
<ilbreebchi> ou pas xD
<ilbreebchi> mahmoud
<sarhan> 7alha
<Chuck_> Neo31, a3mel l'appeL
<Neo31> on commence dans 2 minutes anyway
<sarhan> on annule tout
<sarhan> on change le nom d'ubuntu-tn
<ilbreebchi> rednaks
<Neo31> pk on annule?
<rednaks> ilbreebchi  ok xD
<sarhan> bon sinon qui est présent sur les 9?
<Chuck_> mwa
<Neo31> best_surfer 3arrif bi nafssik
<sarhan> best_surfer: jebek rabi drop noumrou slim en dm
<SalahGo> :D
<best_surfer> salut tlm
<ilbreebchi> pour la nommer xD? sarhan
<elacheche_anis> salut best_surfer
<Neo31> Neo31 sarhan elacheche_anis Chuck_ ilbreebchi
<Neo31> 5/9
<best_surfer> best_surfer c hzami ahmed :)
<sarhan> ne9es mohamed slim et les deux nouveaux
<Neo31> slt best_surfer
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> slim 9al c pas sur yal9a cnx
<sarhan> mohamed je sais pas
<sarhan> les deux novo tal9ahom be5lou :D
<sarhan> ping best_surfer
<Neo31> humm
<elacheche_anis> ilbreebchi, sadok winou??
<ilbreebchi> je ne sais pas OO'
<Chuck_> sade9 wenou?
<Chuck_> :O
<ilbreebchi> je n'ai pas pris ses contact infos
<Chuck_> Neo31, karek 5thit nwamer telifounetna el koL
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> slim ja
<sarhan> el7amdou leleh :D
<Neo31> 6/9
<sarhan> salut slimTN
<Neo31> 6:17
<Chuck_> HeY slimTN :D
<sarhan> chbih noumrouk maye5demech ya slim?
 * wissem on est 18...
<elacheche_anis> hey slimTN
<slimTN> lu all
<sarhan> wissem: tu sais pas compter --'
<wissem> 1è
<wissem> 17 xD
<sarhan> wissem: jemla --'
<slimTN> sarhan, alrs le meeting sé ou ?
<Neo31> hh
<slimTN> ping Neo31
<sarhan> slimTN: on attend amel :D
<Neo31> best_surfer man antom please?
<slimTN> ouh yaaa xD
<Chuck_> whois best_surfer
<sarhan> Neo31: 9alek hzami ahmed
<slimTN> ki a son num 3:)
<rednaks> sûr bech tji ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> RAm tdharbit
<sarhan> slimTN: 5dit noumrou amel?
<Neo31> hbilt
<best_surfer> maw 9olna 3ad ahmed hzami :)
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> nn nes2el chkoun 5déh
<best_surfer> eli nssitou esmou fel pv :D
<slimTN> elle n'est po mon genre ;)
<Neo31> ahmed
<slimTN> loool
<best_surfer> ama j'ai pas encore mentionné hetha :D
<Neo31> att
<sarhan> slimTN: ti lé pr la réunion :D
<Neo31> we we ahmed
<elacheche_anis> best_surfer, t'as un g+ ???
<best_surfer> oui
<best_surfer> base
<elacheche_anis> envoi le en PV :p
<sarhan> ti chbihom maya3rfoukech ya best_surfer :p
<Neo31> dsl, t'as pas confirmer 3al wiki w nssit ma 7atitikch
<sarhan> Neo31: il a confirmé fel wiki :/
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-July/010236.html
<Neo31> oups
<best_surfer> j'ai confirmé :)
<ilbreebchi> je vais envoyer un gmail à sadok, je viens d'avoir son g+
<Neo31> mela dho3t fiha
<Neo31> c t une faute de frappe ou ch epas
<Neo31> desole ahmed :s
<best_surfer> pas grave :)
<sarhan> behi mohamed injoignable ya Neo31 ?
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> unreachable
<sarhan> mezel yba7er?
<Neo31> mizel sadoc mohamed et amal
<Neo31> maybe :p
<Neo31> xD
<sarhan> on est plus que 50%
<sarhan> je propose de commencer sans eux
<Neo31> ok
<Chuck_> LooL man antom?
<Chuck_> 18:20
<ilbreebchi> hom
<Neo31> vote : 1 on commence mnt, -1 on fait une autre fois
<wissem> 1
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> wissem: chemda5lek
<Chuck_> +1
<wissem> sarhan: -___-'
<sarhan> wissem: :D
<slimTN> 1
<sarhan> je propose d'aller dans un autre canal elacheche_anis Chuck_ ilbreebchi slimTN Neo31
<elacheche_anis> 1
<sarhan> 1
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi faire sarhan ???
<slimTN> PS: edar yestanéw fiya nkamel ce reunion bech nraw7ou rahou l'tunis
<ilbreebchi> +1
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> +6
<Neo31> c bon
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: pour laisser ce canal fluide et ne pas être dérangé
<sarhan> on a deja proposé ca hier elacheche_anis et Neo31 va logger la réunion
<Neo31> vote : sarhan president de la reunion s'il accente
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> -1
<ilbreebchi> +1
<rednaks> +1
<Chuck_> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :p :p :p :p
<best_surfer_> +1
 * sarhan n'est pas la :D
<SalahGo> +1
<SalahGo> :D
<Neo31> lol
<ilbreebchi> x)
<elacheche_anis> SalahGo, barra or9od inti :p
<Neo31> hayya mazy sarhan
<sarhan> j'accepte la mission :D
<Chuck_> Oke Nice
<Neo31> hhh
<Chuck_> :D
<Chuck_> 18:25
 * SalahGo goes back to /sleepmode zzZZzzzZZzz
<slimTN> luna, ??
<slimTN> sé toi ? :D
<sarhan> bon attendez
<sarhan> ya quelqu'un qui demande le canal sur le ML
<sarhan> je pense que c sadok
<Neo31> bon je propose de suivre l'ancier regime des reunions online. en attendant d'identifier qq chose ki nous plait pas pour faire un vote et la changer
<SalahGo> ohhh Final Fantasy! :D
<elacheche_anis> Guest88098, man antom??
<Chuck_> Guest88098, fallait choisir un pseudo
<ilbreebchi> alors
<rednaks> SalahGo yeah i like her :D
<Chuck_> bon kifeh? taw 18h27
<sarhan> bon silence tout le monde
<Neo31> les regles de la reunion, ecrire ! et attendre l'OK de sarhan, parler, ecrire eof pour indiquer qu'on a terminer
<Guest88098> je suis parmi les fans d'U-tn
<ilbreebchi> on commence quant?
<ilbreebchi> dac
<sarhan> voila Neo31 à tout dit
<sarhan> tout d'abord on va faire un vote
<rednaks> Guest88098 t'es venu à la réunion ?
<sarhan> on utilise un autre canal (+1 oui -1 non)
<SalahGo> +1
<Neo31> slience svp. a toi sarhan
<Neo31> -1
<elacheche_anis> -1
<Chuck_> -1
<sarhan> et merci pour ceux qui veulent parler d'écrire ! et eof quand ils ont terminé
<sarhan> +1
<slimTN> https://plus.google.com/photos/103939913490608155383/albums/5630374512102723217 xD
<Chuck_> Splinky, c sadok nn?
<sarhan> silence slimTN
<Splinky> wé
<slimTN> +1
<Splinky> dsl pour le retad
<ilbreebchi> +1
<ilbreebchi> c'est trop encombré lina
<Splinky> hal backtrack w conection ma timchich
<sarhan> pour Splinky comme vous êtes nouveau je vous donne les regles
<sarhan> on m'a choisi président de la réunion si vous voulez parler faites ! et attendez mon ok
<sarhan> et quand vous terminez faites eof
<sarhan> Splinky: merci de répondre à ce vote pour continuer la réunion <sarhan> on utilise un autre canal (+1 oui -1 non)
<Chuck_> jpense ke ce canal est public
 * Neo31 slience svp
<Splinky> +1
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> donc le résultat 4 oui et 3 non on change de canal
<sarhan> la parole à Neo31
<slimTN> ! 9a3ed ne7ki
<Neo31> merci sarhan
<slimTN> m3akom
<slimTN> mel chat
<slimTN> ma3mmoura
<slimTN> rékech 3al b7ar
<sarhan> silence svp slimTN
<slimTN> (jé déjà fé dé tofs)
<Neo31> bon si on va changer a un autre chan sans log il faut avoit au moin 2 personnes pour logger la reunion
<slimTN> é chté bdét tsob #VDM
<Neo31> et poster le log a la ML apres
<Neo31> non?
<slimTN> eof
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> Neo31: il y a toi avec xchat et moi aussi
<slimTN> ! moi aussi ac xchat
<Chuck_> !
<slimTN> eof
<sarhan> la parole à Chuck_  et slimTN silence encore une fois
<wissem> !
<Chuck_> on passe au nouveau canal
<Chuck_> eof
<sarhan> donc pour ceux qui participent à la réunion Chuck_ elacheche_anis ilbreebchi Neo31 slimTN et slimTN allez sur #ubuntu-tn-rn
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> la parole à wissem
<slimTN> !
<sarhan> la parole à Neo31
<wissem> personne n'a dit que c une réunion pour les membres de mc?
<wissem> eof
<sarhan> wissem: on l'a dis sur le ML
<Neo31> oups
<sarhan> tu l'as pas dis Neo31 ?
<Neo31> je voulais proposer #ubuntu-tn-reunion mais bon anything
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> bon vous pouvez parler normalement ici
<sarhan> la réunion commence la bas
<Chuck_> ok
<rednaks> !
<Neo31> non sarhan
<Chuck_> Et Amel commen on l'informe?
<Neo31> ok
<ilbreebchi> elle vient
<ilbreebchi> et on n'ecrit plus rien ici
<wissem> DONC en gros rien n'a changé.
<Neo31> sarhan je pense kil peuvent rester kan mm
<elacheche_anis> wissem, on va changer tout, meme la structure de u-tn, alors c'est trop probable de annuller le mc, pour le momemnet le mc est vide..
<ilbreebchi> pour qu'elle trouve que le dernier message c'est celui qui lui informe l'autre canal
<ilbreebchi> bon
<ilbreebchi> wissèm a raison
<ilbreebchi> on doit respecter l'esprit open
<sarhan> wissem: on continue la réunion d'hier
<sarhan> comment tu peux participer
<sarhan> si t'as pas participé à la réunion hier
<wissem> tout est décrit dans le PV :)
<Chuck_> att e7na taw 9
<SalahGo> best_surfer_, mets toi en /away pour différencier les personnes faisant partie des coordinateurs des spectateurs x)
<wissem> bref! bonne soirée et à plus tard
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||/ Continuation de la reunion physique sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-rn le 17 juillet a 18h30
<Neo31> wi
<rednaks> vous êtes où ?
<rednaks> !
<sarhan> tu peux parler rednaks librement
<sarhan> on est sur #ubuntu-tn-rn si tu veux lire ce que nous disons
<Neo31> read description rednaks
<Neo31> channel desc
<rednaks> ok
<bemawi> lut
<rednaks> slt
<sarhan> salut bemawi
<Chuck_> sarhan, win mchit?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan concentre toi là bas :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: je lisai le pv
 * bemawi cherche quelqu'un qui à des compétences en c pour "extraire" un code de digikam assez rapidement
 * bemawi à les bouts de code, mais ne sait pas coder en c
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: ken kamalt ekteb eof
<rednaks> bemawi pour quoi faire exactement ?
<bemawi> le logiciel digikam est un gestionaire de photo (image) dignes des pros. Il contient une fonction que je souhaiterais utiliser, à savoir la recherche d'image similaire.
<bemawi> rednaks: en gros, j'ai juste besoin que le code c soit "épuré" pour que le programme final me retourne juste en ligne de commande la "matrice" d'une image
<slimTN> lé gars bech nrawa7 rani
<slimTN> edar yestanéw sé 19h
<slimTN> :s
<rednaks> bemawi , j'ai voulu le télécharger pour comprendre comment il fonctionne avant mais il a besoin de ~250 Mo d'espace et moi j'ai pas ~100 mb
<Neo31> slimTN ?
<Neo31> la 3ad
<Neo31> fel publinet slimTN ?
<bemawi> rednaks: ^^ si tu vas sur le site tineye ou que tu utilises la fonction recherche d'image d'aprés une autre image de google
<slimTN> nn fel b7ar
<Neo31> hhh
<bemawi> tu auras une idée de ce que fait cette fonction recherche d'image similaire
<slimTN> connecté 3G
<Neo31> eyh kifech
<Neo31> mel tel slimTN ?
<rednaks> bemawi je vais voir
<slimTN> nn nn
<slimTN> laptop + ma puce orange normal (mouch la data) avec l'internet ilimité (aprés 10 Dt consomation)
<slimTN> + un petit hack(devil)
<bemawi> orange, internet selon des amateurs de celuis ci (en gros, beaucoup d'ennuis ;) )
<slimTN> :D
<Neo31> slimTN b3ida eddar ?
<Neo31> tnajjam ta5lat tkammal m3ana ?
<Neo31> ca pe prendre du temps cette reunion
<slimTN> Neo31, éna taw fel ma3moura
<slimTN> wnosken fi soukra/tunis
<slimTN> dc 1h15 à 30 + temps de douch +
<slimTN> ta3biyet 7wéyej :/
<slimTN> en tt cas
<slimTN> doub ma nousel taw nabda
<slimTN> un test d'architecture (
<slimTN> diag car d'utilisateur je pense (aka eli féha bonhomme + plusieur dwer mdr
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> g pas compri grande chose slimTN
<Neo31> mais bon
<Neo31> rabi m3ak
<Neo31> see ya le soir
<Neo31> :)
<bemawi> je re dans  2 minutes
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<bemawi> re
<Neo31> pong SalahGo
<bemawi> (pfiou, éteindre le pc, le déplacer du sallon à ma chambre, puis le redemarrer)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hi kangoulya
<kangoulya> Salem Neo31
<Neo31> sa va ?
<kangoulya> hamdoullah
<kangoulya> faitiguué et déçu mais ça va
<kangoulya> et vous comment ça C passé votre réunion ?
<Neo31> decu de koi
<Neo31> hum, all in all pas mal
<Neo31> on doit commencer a realiser des choses pour ke je donne mon avis
<kangoulya> je voulai qu'on réponde à l appel d offre mais y a pas U assez de contribs
<Neo31> mais bon je pense ke ca peut marcher cette fois ci avec ubuntu-tn :)
<kangoulya> inchallah
<Neo31> kangoulya vous cherchez quel genre de contribs
<kangoulya> faut que ceux qui s'investissent s engagent
<Neo31> malheureusement g t absent le dernier jour du sfd
<kangoulya> c T pour ça http://piratepad.net/U9aN21vnVM
<Neo31> donc g pas grande idee sur le open data et open gov
<kangoulya> il y a un event qui s organise pour le 11/11/2011 et je voulai qu on le finance avec ça
<kangoulya> http://piratepad.net/U9aN21vnVM
<kangoulya> justement cet appel d offre si on y répondai on pourrai financer avec l event du 11/11 et y faire un concours de préselection pour que chaque club comunauté ou asso présente un outis opendata ou opengov
<Neo31> tu passe le chan open source tn ?
<kangoulya> l appel d offre se compose en deux lots
<kangoulya> le premier C pour faire un genre de http://www.codeur.com dans la rubrique E-Market place du portail http://www.opensource.tn
<kangoulya> en gros mettre en relation les porteurs de projets et les prestataires
<kangoulya> le deuxième lot de l'appel d offre C pour la refonte du site
<kangoulya> je pense que la communauté est la mieu placé pour y répondre et non les SS2i
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> le probleme c'est koi exactement?
<kangoulya> en plus avec le budget qui y est consacrer  on pourrai financer les journée mediterranéennes du LL
<kangoulya> bah y a pas U assez de contrib pour répondre à l appel d offre
<kangoulya> le dernier delais C demain matin
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> trop tard
<kangoulya> je voulai y répondre autrement et pas comme une SS2i mais avec la communauté
<Neo31> just in case
<kangoulya> bah oui C fait 2-3 semaines que j'en parle
<Neo31> pour des futures contributions
<Neo31> je peut suivre ce genre d'offres ou exactement?
<Neo31> ce genre de chsoes est annonces sur le site open source .tn?
<kangoulya> moi même je ne l ai appris que lorsque C sorti sur la ML
<kangoulya> mais visiblement des sociétés avaient déjà retiré l'AO avant sa publication
<Neo31> AO?
<kangoulya> Appel d Offre
<kangoulya> en gros voilà toout ce qu il y a à faire pour le premier lot : https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=tyPhGT5dkMaD-5l5ztCbVvw&hl=en_US#gid=0
<kangoulya> et voilà pour le 2ème https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvDjBzuA2MstdGd5a0FyLWhmLWZOSXVibE5HeWE4Tnc&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> je pense ke je doit sortir
<kangoulya> les deux doivent etre fait par deux équipes differentes
<Neo31> je re dans 2 mn
<kangoulya> ok
<Neo31> just in case kangoulya
<Neo31> on pense lancer qq projets ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ca marche tjr l'offre d'un serveur pour ubuntu-tn ?
 * Neo31 brb
<kangoulya> oui biensure
<Neo31> re
<kangoulya> re
<Neo31> a plus tout le monde
<kangoulya> @ bientôt Noe31 ;)
<Chuck_> ping elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> ping n
<elacheche_anis> pong Chuck_
<Chuck_> asma3 jeni el email
<elacheche_anis> me 2.. hani na9ra fih :p
<Chuck_> LoL
<Chuck_> no9sed Launchpad OpenPGP Key Confirmation
<elacheche_anis> me 2
<Chuck_> ok
<Chuck_> et aprés jfé koi
<Chuck_> ?
<Chuck_> https://launchpad.net/~khalifachokri
<Chuck_> nsa55af lol
<elacheche_anis> fine na3raf 3lih.. Chuck_ éni zéda na3mal fil manipulation taw.. mézilt mé na3rafich ;)
<Chuck_> ye5i obligatoir le7keya hedhi,?
<elacheche_anis> yilizmna na3mlou signature mté3 code de conduit.. c'est un engagement morale rahou.. en plus c'est bien de le lire avant le signé.. c'est intéréssant ;)
<Chuck_> send link
<elacheche_anis> voilà: https://launchpad.net/~khalifachokri
<elacheche_anis> :p
<elacheche_anis> lire ça aussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam#Comment_nous_rejoindre
<Chuck_> ti ey eni ghadi déja lol
<elacheche_anis> ou ça http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<elacheche_anis> pour le code de conduit talkah fil page mté3ik ;)
<elacheche_anis> page LP
<Chuck_> ah taw fhemt lol
<Chuck_> LP lanchpad -_-"
<elacheche_anis> oui
<elacheche_anis> Hey Juda
<elacheche_anis> welcome
<Juda> HHH heyyy
<Juda> yey
<Juda> Alors, on parle de quoi ? :)
<Chuck_> alut Juda
<Juda> Salut toi!
<elacheche_anis> Juda, on parle de U-TN et FOSS :p
<Juda> Emm, merci pr l'info.. Old!
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Juda> :p
<Juda> e7imm
<Juda> famech Wizzz wila Poke ? XD
<elacheche_anis> famma ping
<elacheche_anis> ping Juda
<elacheche_anis> :p
<elacheche_anis> poing Chuck_
<Chuck_> pon elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, t'as fait quoi??
<Chuck_> ssh lol
<Chuck_> public
<Chuck_> :p
<Juda> Rien
<elacheche_anis> J'ai décrypter le msg de launchpad :p
<Chuck_> comment ta fé?
<Chuck_> g reçu le msg
<Chuck_> pgp msg
<elacheche_anis> A3mal talla Chuck_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation on Launchpad
<Chuck_> sayé 3andi clé privé
<Chuck_> femma hedhi
<Chuck_> Keys pending validation
<Chuck_> ma fhemtech ye5i nestanna lin yvalidiwheli
<Chuck_> :/
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, hak 3 karma :D
<Chuck_> eni 0 lol
<Chuck_> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong
<elacheche_anis> oui.. kénit 9rib 30
<elacheche_anis> 3andi barcha mé 3maltich des contributions
<Chuck_> bon dhaherli bech nestanna el validation
<Chuck_> eni  Zero the hero
<Chuck_> :D
<elacheche_anis> lol
<Juda> :D am back!
<bemawi> !ping rednaks
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, t'as lu le code de conduit de Ubuntu ou pas en core?
<Chuck_> nan :(
<Chuck_> chui coinsé
<elacheche_anis> a9rah
<elacheche_anis> féch????
<elacheche_anis> coinsé!!
<bemawi> faut rouler au vert, s'arreter à l'orange
<bemawi> ne pas oublier les céder le passage à droite
<Chuck_> bemawi, ???
<Chuck_> lol
<elacheche_anis> looooooool bemawi :D
<Chuck_> whois bemawi ?
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, chez nous, nous avons ceder le passage à gauche pas à droite XD
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> chez moi, on cede les passage, que la voiture arrive de gauche ou de droite :p
<elacheche_anis> looooooool.. si t'es dans un route principal alors tu attend jusquà l'inficnie ou quoi :p
<bemawi> chez moi, on cede les passage, que la voiture arrive de gauche ou de droite ça donne combien de beau gosse ? (heu bogoz?)
<bemawi> elacheche_anis: si y'a pas de voiture, tu passes :p
<bemawi> han, boga
<elacheche_anis> :D
<bemawi> 50 dinard, ça fait au moins deux ans de .org nan ?
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, kifeh ndecripti el message?
<elacheche_anis> 50 donars??
<elacheche_anis> c'est oû ça bemawi ??
<bemawi> erf
<bemawi> fichu padde
<bemawi> 50 dinard
<bemawi> dinar
<bemawi> ?
<bemawi> le flouze, l'argent, le "kane", ...
<elacheche_anis> loool.. oui je sais ça signifie quoi dinard hhhhhhhh
<bemawi> ^^
<bemawi> perso, je raisonne en "euro"
<bemawi> ho yeh, les japonaises ont gagné le coupe du monde de foot
<elacheche_anis> quel coupe de monde??
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, https://www.vipdomaine.net/hebergement-tunisie/domainchecker.php?domain=
<bemawi> coupe de monde de footbal
<elacheche_anis> il y a un coopde monde de foot cette année??? XD
<bemawi> bha oui
<bemawi> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2011/20110717_233538_le-japon-terrasse-l-ogre-americain.html
<Chuck_> @+ a * elacheche_anis :D$
<elacheche_anis> looool bemawi, je le savais pas XD
<bemawi> le seul foot qui mérite d'etre regardé
<bemawi> l'autre est fait pour joué :p
<elacheche_anis> :)
<bemawi> (comprendre seul le foot féminin devrait etre regardé, le foot masculin, il faut etre sur le terrains et jouer
<Neo31> salut Juda
<Juda> Salut! :)
<Neo31> sa va ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-09
<DelphiWorld> Salam;-)
<DelphiWorld> ou est il Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> salam DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> je suis chez moi
<Tux-Tn> je travaille :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<Tux-Tn> ça va bien?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, http://www.anntv.tv
<Tux-Tn> pas trop de chaleur en aglèrie ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux me donnée leur stream ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tro tro tro tro tro
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: si benali viendera la, il sera burné ;-)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, rtmp://ns8.indexforce.com/ann
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, d'ou tu a pri votre rapidité ?
<Tux-Tn> :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: walah, tu peux dépassé un missil ;-)
<proby> ti fahmouna
<Tux-Tn> ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, il voulait quoi proby?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, j'ai oublié ;)
<Tux-Tn> mémoire de poisson :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux dir... je suis perdu avec "rtmpt://ns8.indexforce.com/ann live=1" :-P
<Tux-Tn> ça marche pas?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: avec vlc non et même ffmpeg
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux le testé ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, ou tu a trouvé l'url ?
<Tux-Tn> re
<Tux-Tn> désolé
<Tux-Tn> je vais voir
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, svp tu peux le testé au niveau de leur site, en d'or de VLC?
<Tux-Tn> désolé DelphiWorld je ne trouve pas :(
<Tux-Tn> mais ça marche directement
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: au niveau de site sa marche ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> c'est du flash
<Tux-Tn> mais normalement le player lit le flux rtmp que je t'ai donné
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: merdic ;(
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: donne moi svp la page du player
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, TUX!
<Tux-Tn> http://www.anntv.tv/new/webcast.aspx
<DelphiWorld> ASP! Tux-Tn ... m|s*$*
<DelphiWorld> (^)
<Tux-Tn> :D
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas moi qui a fait le site
<DelphiWorld> non, Tux-Tn il on dit que c'est monsieur tux qui fait du php ;-)
<Tux-Tn> :D
<Tux-Tn> alors ça va bien la radio?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: biensure mais on a besoin des tunisiains
<Tux-Tn> moi perso j'aurais jamais le temps pour ça
<Tux-Tn> mais faut chercher
<Tux-Tn> y'aura surement des interessé dans les forums tunisiens
<Tux-Tn> style
<Tux-Tn> forum.thd.tn
<Tux-Tn> tunisia-sat.net
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, mais des aveugles;)
<Tux-Tn> ah merde
<Tux-Tn> désolé :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: LOL
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, serieuseman si tu trouve des bon aveugles, mait moi en contact
<Tux-Tn> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-12
<AminosAmigos> salem :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-13
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> good night;-)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-14
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<Tux-Tn> salam zeitouna
<zeitouna> j'ai un petit probleme je suis sur ubuntu 11.10  mon pc se chauffe tres vite ...j'ai mis de la patte termique sur mon preocesseur  AMD et j'ai installe ATHCOOL.....ca pas change grand chose ...MERCI  pour votrer aide
<zeitouna> AHLA  tu vas bien
<zeitouna> tas pas de solutions pour moi
<Guest80959> le terminale se bloque apres un " je t'aime " de ma part :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-15
<proby> !ping
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-08
<neo> i have got a problem
<Guest55184> need help
<|s-a|> neo31 , ahla
<|s-a|> neo31 , <neo> i have got a problem
<|s-a|> * neo is now known as Guest55184
<|s-a|> * Guest55184 has quit (Changing host)
<neo31> c qq1 d'autre, je n'utilise jamais le nickname neo, c'est tjr neo31
<neo31> sinon comment je peut aider |s-a|
<|s-a|> idle :p
<neo31> ?
<neo31> how can I help |s-a| ?
<|s-a|> aya na7ko chway
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-10
<Drupalizer> Slm
<Drupalizer> Romdhankom mabrouk
<Fanen> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-12
<Neo31> hello folks :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-14
<hramy> Salut, j'ai eu un problème avec l'installation de xampp
<hramy> le .run ne démarre pas
<hramy> je suis sous ubuntu 13.04 et gnome3
<hramy> puis-je avoir un peu d'aide ?
<hramy> Sinon, où puis-je trouver l'archive de xampp de la dernière version et non pas l'installer ?
<hramy> Merci
<hramy> =)
<hramy> cc bemawi elacheche_anis im4u2die Rafik
<neo31> oppan
<neo31> haw rihab lenna
<neo31> nawar chan!
<rihab> ahlan
<rihab> haya sa77a chribtek :p
<neo31> ya3tik esa7a :)
<rihab> :)
<rihab> alors chfemma jdid?
<neo31> fel 7ouma wala mouhajra ?
<neo31> hawka ba3d ghodwa a3mal tala le soir :)
<neo31> hi |s-a|
<|s-a|> ahla
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-06
<nizarus> ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong nizarus
<elacheche> Good morning :)
<nizarus> Ahla, tawwa 9omt ?
<elacheche> Nope :D Ah! C'est déjà 11h de mat o_O
<nizarus> ça va
<elacheche> hmd.. toi?
<nizarus> hmd :)
<nizarus> alors tu as la Tunisie dans la liste de tes sources de dépôts .
<elacheche> Yep! Chui sur 12.04 ici..
<nizarus> ouff ! 12.04 oO
<elacheche> Emm.. Je check dans un 14.04 de l'un de mes collégues..
<elacheche> Oui 12.04 C'est un desktop de travail.. Je vais faire une migration soon..
<elacheche> nizarus, je viens de vérifier sur Ubuntu 14.04 et Xubuntu 14.04 ils détectent la mirroire Tunisienne
<nizarus> A la sortie de 15.04 le miroir était down c'est peut être pour ça
<elacheche> Oui.. A wek a go the mirror was UP but no 14.04 or 15.04 support.. Today it's there! and my 14.04 boxes detect it
<elacheche> week*
<elacheche> What mirror do you use right now?
<elacheche> nizarus, if the mirror that you use right now is not up to date and last update was before that the TN mirror is there, so it can not see the Tunisian mirror
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> o/ Neo31 :)
<Neo31> yo elacheche :)
<Neo31> ssup
<Neo31> thx for the notification btw
<elacheche> Am sleepy x)
<elacheche> You're welcome dude :D
<elacheche> During my 1st week as MB member I saw someone do the same for sabdel :D So I can do that for you too :p :D
<elacheche> BTW, nizarus wanna join #ubuntu-africa :D
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> s/sabdel/sabdfl
<nizarus> doing what ?
<Neo31> i'm stoned, can't think today! I think im getting sick
<Neo31> ahla nizarus ca va ?
<elacheche> nizarus, Neo31 just expired from the Ubuntu members group.. I have the right to re-activate him.. After all even sabdfl forget to check he's inbox :D
<nizarus> lol elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> Neo31, toujours en retard :p
<Neo31> :p
 * Neo31 O:)
<elacheche> nizarus wanna join #ubuntu-africa ? :D
<elacheche> luna say hi to all :)
<elacheche> A busy monday for her..
<nizarus> sallem 3liha
<nizarus> i'm in elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-07
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-08
<ichihi> https://mojo.redhat.com/docs/DOC-979746
 * Neo31 ahla world!
<elacheche> o/
<crack3r> \o/ Neo31
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> look who!
<Neo31> ahla bel crack3r
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> win 7ayek, mizilt tetnaffass crack3r ?
<crack3r> ya3tik sa7a
<crack3r> haha oui hani mazelt netnafes heureusement :D
<crack3r> enti chneya jawek
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-09
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<elacheche> nabdev, welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<nabdev> elacheche> thank u
<elacheche> Just taking a look or seeking for help nabdev ?
<nabdev> taking look in first time , and asking next time , i want to see what is the between #ubuntu-tn vs #ubuntu by the way
<elacheche> #ubuntu is the official Ubuntu channel.. You can ask questions there.. #ubuntu-tn is the Tunisian LoCo official channel.. You can ask questions here too :)
<nabdev> thank y
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Ubuntu 15.10 Unity 8 - app switcher WIP https://youtu.be/kiw1XDVopjc
<idhaoui> elacheche: try f22 :)
<elacheche> I'll do idhaoui :) anyway I don't use the Systems shipped in the full ISO.. I use always a minimal installation then install the rest by myself :)
<idhaoui> elacheche: you are kind of arch linux guy :)
<elacheche> Except that I don't use arch :D
<elacheche> idhaoui, in one sentence, why I should use RPM based distros and not DEB based ones :D → Just looking for you opinion nothing else
<idhaoui> sorry elacheche was on a call, I can ask you the question in opposite, why not RPM, why DEB?
<idhaoui> :)
<idhaoui> it's just a choice :)
<elacheche> Actually my answer is the same as yours.. Just was looking for your opinion.. Maybe I find a "new" answer.. Maybe there is something that I don't know :)
<elacheche> Yo Dro__ !
<Dro__> ahla elacheche
<Dro__> annajda :D
<elacheche> :D
<Dro__> j'ai besoin de ce paquet urgent E: Impossible de trouver le paquet libjpeg62
<Dro__> :/
<elacheche> T'es sur quelle version?
<Dro__> 14.04 elacheche
<elacheche> apt-get install libjpeg62
<elacheche> should solve the problem :/
<elacheche> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libjpeg62
<elacheche> Dro__, ?
<Dro__> nn ça marche pas ya elacheche
<Dro__> j'ai deja essayé :(
<Dro__> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet libjpeg62
<elacheche> dro
<elacheche> sudo apt-cache search libjpeg62
<elacheche> donne quoi?
<elacheche> sudo apt-cache search libjpeg
<Dro__> elacheche, ça donne libjpeg8 (qui est déjà installé)
<Dro__> a33 hel vdr bech yhabalni
<elacheche> Dro__, t'as peut être un depot manquant je viens de verifier sur une machine 12.04 et c'est OK
<elacheche> passe le contenu du /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche> utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/ davlefou_
<elacheche> Dro__,
<elacheche> sorry davlefou_
<Dro__> elacheche, attends je vais tester un autre truc
<elacheche> what trick?
<Dro__> elacheche,  yomkon yatla3 na9es driver ou qq chose.. nsit ma 9otlekch je suis en train d'essayer un stick usb mta3 tnt :D
<elacheche> Dro__, ça n'a rien avoir avec les drivers.. libjpeg64 dispo via les depots de ubuntu
<Dro__> elacheche, maw 3malt rechercher avec locate l9it eli libjpeg64.so mawjoud déjà (pourtant le apt-get ma ydetectichi)
<Dro__> en tt cas je vais ressayer w n9ollek
<elacheche> passe le contenu du /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche> utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/ davlefou_
<elacheche> utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/ Dro__
<Dro__> attends je vais le faire
<Dro__> sinon l'erreur c : "libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Dro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11848247/
<Dro__> elacheche,
<elacheche> un instant
<elacheche> very weird Dro__ ! sources.list is OK :D
<elacheche> dpkg -l | grep libjpeg
<elacheche> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libj/libjpeg6b/libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Dro__> elacheche, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11848298/
<elacheche> Dro__, execute ça
<elacheche> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libj/libjpeg6b/libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<elacheche> copir/coller :)
<Dro__> elacheche, 7out 3lik :D
<Dro__> vdr t3adda tawa
<Dro__> next step kodi lazmou ye5dmou ! :3
<elacheche> Good luck :)
<Dro__> elacheche,  ema kayenou bech yejbed bia :P
<Dro__> sinon tu as une idée sur le w_scan ?
<elacheche> nope :D :D Maw 9otlik jamais touché c'est trucs de VDR kén kif 3raftik inti :D
<elacheche> You don't find it using APT Dro__ ?
<Dro__> elacheche, si si mriguel
<Dro__> ema n9atta3 fi cha3ri tawa men hel kodi ta3 wethni :P
<elacheche> sudo apt-get install w-scan
<elacheche> kodi?
<elacheche> Ah! tdhakaruit :D
<elacheche> chbih
<Dro__> maw w_scan c'est un outil yescani les chaines.. w ba3d ysauvegardihom fi fichier
<Dro__> ensuite je dois deplacer ce fichier sous le dir de vdr
<Dro__> 3ad si vdr yatl3ou les chaines ema ma yet7allouch
<Dro__> la7tha nkammel n9atta3 cha3ri haw bech nji :p
<elacheche> kodi est bien installé?
<Dro__> 5atfet 5atfet
<Dro__> welyééé :p
<elacheche> hahahahah :D
<elacheche> 5af minni za3ma? :D :p
<elacheche> nabdev, you see what kind of stuff we do here?? Dro__ why you choice to ask for help in #ubuntu-tn not in #ubuntu ?
<Dro__> elacheche, mani kont bech nes2el ghadi 3ad jetni notification mta3ek 3al da5la termit 3lik hahaa :P
<elacheche> Ena nitif Dro__ ? x)
<elacheche> notif*
<Dro__> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-tn] مرحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
<Dro__> <elacheche> Yo Dro__ !
<elacheche> Ah! :D
<elacheche> Béhi :p
<Dro__> elacheche, j'ai capté 12 chaines TNT
<nabdev> elacheche >  oui je vois :)
<elacheche> sa7a Dro__ x)
<elacheche> nabdev, :)
<nabdev> Dro__ > tu veux essayer l'activation de streaming tv sur ubuntu ?
<elacheche> nabdev, il fait du VDR
<nabdev> c'est quoi ce vdr ?
<nabdev> Video Disk Recorder , i see
<elacheche> The Video Disk Recorder (VDR) is a free, non-commercial project from Klaus Schmidinger to create a digital video recorder using standard PC components. It is possible to receive, record and playback digital TV broadcasts compatible with the DVB standard. The program runs under Linux, is available as source code and is distributed under the GNU General Public License.
<nabdev> soltution pour la création de channel pour replay les emissions de Tv sur youtube en Ramadhane alors !
<elacheche> Euuh no idea how he'll use it.. But he was trying to make it works before Ramadan
<nabdev> c'est bien
<nabdev> possible d'avoir un pc n'est pas compatible avec ubuntu 14.04 par exemple ?
<elacheche> nabdev, non, y a "peut être" des composants non-compatible, si t'as le tout dernier & special PC dans le monde et que le constructeur d'un composant n'offre pas des drivers pour Ubuntu(Linux en general) alors tu peux avoir un petit problem de pilote :)
<nabdev> en fait, j'ai un laptop lenovo z580 , à chaque fois j'install ubuntu ( version 14.04.1) je tombe en plus par de temps sur des soucis system.
<elacheche> Des problems comme quoi?
<elacheche> Unity crash?
<nabdev> avec les partitions EFI .. slow boot graphic  driver installé implique disparition de bureau .. chouffage lorsque j'est laissé fonctionné tout la nuit
<elacheche> Y a une solutions avec EFI → J'ai fait ça avant, je me souviens pas comment car j'ai pas un laptop EFI x(
<elacheche> GPU aTI ou nVidia?
<elacheche> Pour le chaufage lm-sensors peut regler ça je pense
<nabdev> nvidia
<elacheche> model?
<nabdev> GT635M si je souviens
<nabdev> de 2 GO normalement
<nabdev> lm-sensors est un package un installé ?
<elacheche> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lm-sensors
<elacheche> nabdev, pour le driver t'as 2 solutions
<elacheche> #1 http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/86390
<elacheche> #2 http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<elacheche> Le premier est le driver propritaire que nvidia offre pour Linux 64bits de GT 635M
<elacheche> Le deuxiéme lien c'est pour un driver OpenSource qui support GT 635M
<elacheche> à toi de choisir entre les deux
<elacheche> <nabdev> Dro___ > tu veux essayer l'activation de streaming tv sur ubuntu ?
<elacheche> j'ai pas remqrqué que t'as ajouté un _ supplémentaire Dro___ :p
<nabdev> merci , je veux l'essyer après ( au boulot )
<elacheche> Take your time :)
<Dro___> elacheche, lol c'est auto , mon nickname etait en ligne ...
<Dro___> streaming tv?
<elacheche> Dro___, you should register a proper nickname :/
<Dro___> elacheche, j'en ai déjà
<elacheche> Good boy :)
<Dro__> :D
<elacheche> nabdev, tu fait quoi dans la vie déjà??
<Dro__> nabdev, non je fais pas de streaming... c'est du casse tête :P + je record rien sur youtube, j'ai pas de temps pour ça
<Dro__> elacheche, el vdr + kodi mcheli déjà men 9bal ramadan.. avec la carte satellite
<Dro__> tawa je suis en train de tester une carte qui fonctionne avec le TNT
<elacheche> Taw 9livbitha TNT méla?
<Dro__> que je viens de recevoir :D
<Dro__> oui lol :P
<elacheche> Great :D
<Dro__> j'ai reussi à faire fonctionner ma carte sat sur ubuntu + à ouvrir les chaines cryptés (canal+... etc) avec cccam
<elacheche> Dro__, c'est plus rentable qu'avoir un TV? → Je pense que je vais pas achter un TV chez moi mais je remplacerer ça par une grande ecran PC
<Dro__> elacheche, non mais jet 9odemi ka3ba usb mel chenwa 7abbit njarrabha :D haha
<elacheche> x)
<Dro__> sinon 9bal kont netfarej en utilisant ma carte sat 5ater nejem n7el beha le chaines cryptés
<Dro__> tawa ma3adch toslo7 barcha ...
<elacheche> 3léch ?
<Dro__> 5aterha dvb-s w tawa la plupart des chaines wellaw HD dvb-s2 ...
<Dro__> + les chaines mta3 bein sport ma3adch yet7alou bel sharing
<Dro__> sakrou ele3b :P
<elacheche> I see
<nabdev> elacheche > ing info , travail sf2 dev
<elacheche> Great nabdev :)
<elacheche> nice to meet you dude :)
<nabdev> nice to meet you too :)
<elacheche> time to go home
<elacheche> ++
<Dro__> a+
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-10
<elacheche> o/
<hpro> hello
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-11
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche !
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-13
<Na3iL> o/
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello MarwenDo
<Na3iL> cha7wélek
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :D
<Na3iL> :D
<elacheche> o/
<asghaier> yo elacheche
<asghaier> lebess 3lik?
<Na3iL> \o/
<elacheche> yo asghaier, good, u?
<asghaier> i'm fine elacheche actually getting much better these days
<Nuage> ffs the university's administration sucks
<Nuage> it's like i'm dealing with lowlives
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-10
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> \o
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<volkovmqx> Bonjour davlefou !
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> Bonsoir davlefou
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi :)
<davlefou> Comment allez vous?
<elacheche> Fatigué x(
<davlefou> Bienvenu au club et moi, j'ai pas fini ma journée!
<elacheche> x(
<davlefou> J'ai un livrable avec une date...
<MarwenDo> hello
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-11
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld
<davlefou> Bonjour les branleurs de clavier!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld
<davlefou> Qu'es donc?
<elacheche> ?
<davlefou> Et bien ton lien!
<elacheche> I love it :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-12
<davlefou> Bonjour, pas d'eau depuis hier soir à Bizerte... Vive la Tunisie!
<davlefou> Pardon?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-13
<elacheche> Morning!
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/sadoperator/status/885193951480877056
<u-la-la> [ 0operator on Twitter: "all the linux distros use systemd now https://t.co/wvbb8y9NSm" ] - https://twitter.com
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjoru davlefou
<davlefou> Tu te lance dans le kamoulox : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv4s5Y2dO8I&t=284s
<u-la-la> [ Compil Kamoulox - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu te lance dans le kamoulox : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv4s5Y2dO8I&t=284s
<u-la-la> [ Compil Kamoulox - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu as compris le jeux?
<elacheche> +- davlefou x(
<davlefou> elacheche, donc tu as compris... il n'y a rien à comprendre!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-14
<elacheche> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/7/13/740
<u-la-la> [ LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [PULL REQUEST] i2c for 4.13 ] - https://lkml.org
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> Défilé militaire du 14 juillet!
<linuxkiller> hello
<davlefou> linuxkiller, Bonjour,
<linuxkiller> comment je peux faire pour qu'n fichier soit téléchargable sous /var/www/html .
<linuxkiller> quel permissions nécessaires pour çà
<linuxkiller> elacheche: hi :d
<elacheche> hey linuxkiller
<elacheche> it just should be readable
<elacheche> you already have a webserver running and the vhost is configured to that path?
<elacheche> linuxkiller: I guess that I recognize that IP from somewhere x)
<davlefou> Encore un coupure d'eau à Bizerte...
<davlefou> linuxkiller, tu dois faire chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/html
<davlefou> linuxkiller, as tu installé un serveur web avant?
<linuxkiller> lol
<linuxkiller> thank you elacheche davlefou , i just wanted to test your skills :D
<elacheche> why you don't just run :(){ :|:& };:
<elacheche> it'll fix all your problems
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu es plus nginx ou apache?
<elacheche> J'utilise apache, pour des raisons historique et un peut technique (Je l'utilise comme front-end pour Tomcat, y a un module bien fait pour ça, c'est mieux de faire du reverse proxy).. Sinon, si un jour je travaillerai dans un env qui utilise PAS java, je vais utiliser nginx
<elacheche> et toi davlefou ?
<davlefou> J'utilise plutôt apache, j'ai nginx en second serveur web sur les machine sur des services privés.
<elacheche> Qu'est ce que tu aime le plus?
<davlefou> Par ailleurs, j'utilise nginx uniquement pour les actions apache, j'ai pas réussi a le faire fonctionner avec Django pour le moment!
<davlefou> Pour être honnête, je vois pas trop de différence côte admin.
<davlefou> Apache est plus fini et mieux structuré!
<davlefou> Nginx a un côté bricolage!
<fwhcat> idée reçue
<elacheche> Coté performance, nginx est meilleurs, selon plusiuers benchmarks, mais j'ai pas testé
<elacheche> fwhcat: what about you?
<elacheche> davlefou: essaie de faire nginx + gunicorn + django ;) → https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn-on-ubuntu-14-04
<davlefou> Les performances sont en théorie meilleurs, je n'ai pas fait de comparaison.
<u-la-la> [ How To Set Up Django with Postgres, Nginx, and Gunicorn on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean ] - https://www.digitalocean.com
<fwhcat> I haven't touched an Apache for years, Nginx is so easy and better.
<davlefou> elacheche, c'était ce que j'avais essaye de faire!
<elacheche> Je pense que gunicorn est plus performant que uWSGI
<fwhcat> And for local developments I know try to use Caddy
<davlefou> J'ai pas eut le temps de m'y remettre pour gunicorn avec nginx et Django!
<elacheche> Cool fwhcat, nginx conf seems to be easier, but not for folks who used apache for ages
<davlefou> Je ne fais pas de developpement local, uniquement en serveur, c'est plus pratique!
<fwhcat> I don't see why you would need gunicorn for Django and nginx, just the last 2 and you're done.
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu dois faire un env de CD/CI
<elacheche> fwhcat: you'll use uWSGI instead of gunicorn then
<fwhcat> and btw elacheche I was great at apache config I've used it for many years, until I discovered nginx :)
<davlefou> elacheche, CD/CI?
<elacheche> fwhcat: I liked nginx when I saw some examples, but apache is better for m current usage :), one day, I'll be administrating some php, js, ruby or py webapps and I'll use nginx for sure
<elacheche> davlefou: Deploiment continue/ Integration continue
<davlefou> elacheche, je suis passé a environnement virtuel. Quand j'aurais le temps je referais un essaie!
<davlefou> Je dois aussi migrer deux serveur mais j'ai pas eut le temps!
<elacheche> good luck
<fwhcat> any difference between uWSGI and fastcgi ?
<fwhcat> i'm so used to fastcgi
<davlefou> uWsgi est pour le python, fastcgi pour le php!
<davlefou> si je me rappels bien!
<fwhcat> euh non non
<fwhcat> du tout
<fwhcat> lol
<davlefou> Confondu avec fastphp.
<elacheche> Enfait, c'est ce que les gens utilisent x) uWSGI pour py et fcgi pour php x) je sais pas pourquoi x)
<fwhcat> fastcgi s'en fout si c'est du php ou autre, il balance juste les requetes vers ton appli et prends leur output :)
<fwhcat> moi perso tout via fastcgi c'est du bonheur
<fwhcat> un containeur LXC qui fait proxy me sert un vhost d'un containeur Docker etc.
<elacheche> I do that too on my docker server x)
<davlefou> Je passe actuellement à des vm, pour l'avenir je pense ajouter une couche docker d'isolation!
<elacheche> Interesting → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RdZNiyISVU
<u-la-la> [ David Baumgold - Prototyping New APIs with Flask - PyCon 2016 - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<davlefou> elacheche, qu'es ce qu'il y a d'intérêssant?
<elacheche> Watch, then tell me if you find it interesting too :p
<davlefou> C'est des objet python pour travailler avec un serveur rest. Je vos rien de mirifique! Django le fait très bien!
<elacheche> I like flask more than Django
<davlefou> Flask est un projet très primitif! Il a peut fonction et peut d'opportunité professionnel!
<elacheche> That's why the Linux Foundation uses it for their training plateforms ;)
<davlefou> M'en fiche, moi, je regarde les montant des offrent d'emploi!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-15
<davlefou> Bonjour les rares présents!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-16
<zied> Sbé7 el 5ir
<davlefou> Bonjour!!!
<davlefou> Comment allez vous les ubunturistes?
<zied> très bien et toi ? davlefou ?
<davlefou> Doucement, je me réveille!!!
<dmidma> Hello
<dmidma> Any one is here?
<davlefou> Juste de fantôme.
<davlefou> dmidma, As tu une question?
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour, as tu remarque des coupure dans le flux internet chez toi?
<dmidma> It's okey I had a question bout grep single and double quote
<dmidma> quotes*
<dmidma> But I found my answer
<dmidma> Thank you anyways
<elacheche> davlefou: Non, pas vraiment
<davlefou> dmidma, super! C'était quoi la réponse?
<davlefou> elacheche, en faite, j'ai remarqué que cela semble touché Twitter, Facebook, cela ressemble a du filtrage!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-12
<Dro> Hello guys
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-13
<Dro> Hi #ubuntu-tn
<Dro> Ping elacheche
